# receptor para teclado inalámbrico



## miosh (Abr 5, 2010)

hola todos tengo un combo mause teclado inalambrico de la marca A4tech modelo rks26  el problemaes ueseme perdio el usb receptor y me pregunto si hay algunna forma de hacerel rector para poder utilizarlo y no perer el dispositivo


----------



## huevoneitor (Abr 8, 2010)

hola que tal miosh 

mira investigue algo sobre algun receptor y encontre lo siguiente puede que tal vez te ayude pero si es que no, seguire buscando

att: huevoneitor

saludos


----------



## miosh (Abr 13, 2010)

gracias aunque no creo que sirva por que el teclado yo lo desarme y vi que la antena era un cable que rodeaba todo el teclado no estoy seguro si trabaja por infrarrojo o por radio frecuencia si me pueden aclarar esa duda

en la pagina del fabricante consegui que es por radio frecuencia el problema es como hacerun recentor que trabajaala misma frecuencia


----------

